

NSA And Google Developing Hardened Android Kernel For Government Communication - supercopter
http://gcn.com/Articles/2011/10/11/AUSA-secure-andriod-kernel-technology.aspx

======
ims
> One is an effort by the White House Communications Office to move the
> executive branch from BlackBerry devices to Android-based phones. The reason
> is because Android devices with the new kernel can be secured at a higher
> clearance level than BlackBerry devices, McCarthy said.

I'm not convinced that people wandering around with Secret-level (or even
Confidential/FOUO/LES/SBU) material on a smartphone is the best way to go...

~~~
dotBen
It already happens, and in this era it's somewhat impossible for them not to.

One of the pressures here is RIM is Canadian and even so even if the DoS/DoD
is running their own BIS servers, there is still some issue with this all
running on Canadian software.

I'd actually welcome this work put back into the open source project - a) for
peer review and transparency, and b) so that the corporate sector and pro-
sumers can benefit from this too.

------
nextparadigms
Won't the manufacturers of those phones have to publish the source code?

~~~
naner
Not if the phones are only used internally. You only have to distribute the
code to those who recieve the binaries.

That being said, they may open source it for wider use. The NSA and DoD were
responsible for the creation of SELinux.

